# Cows in Wooden Fence



## secretsquirrels (Oct 13, 2008)

If you try to keep cows inside a fence made of wood will they usually go rub on it and accidentally knock holes in it or do they generally leave fences alone if they are that solid?


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

If they are itchy from insects or so on they will rub against anything solid that gives relief, including wooden fences. 
If the fence is wimpy enough then they MIGHT knock it over, but it's not really that hard to put up strong enough ones. 8" posts 2 feet deep well rammed usually don't go anywhere!

As for escape, some cows are better than others!
The herd of Herefords we had when I was a kid would get through 6 strand barbed wire like it wasn't there.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

They will rub or attempt to get grass on the other side.


----------

